# aquatopia Antwerp



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

amazone pond

containes arowana's,pacu's,rays and different chiclids

View attachment 43106

View attachment 43108

View attachment 43109


different chiclids

View attachment 43110


coral devil (dunno if it's the right name but that's how we call it)

View attachment 43113


other salt water fish

View attachment 43116

View attachment 43118


sharks (mainly blacktips)

View attachment 43120

View attachment 43125


hope you like it

greetz


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice pic








They have one of those shark in the lfs near me in a big tank (approx 8"x5"x3", the membre from Mtl have see him for sure at Big Al's), but he is only 3 feet long and not for sale.
Chouin


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wow


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That cichlid tank is the sh*t









any more pics of the inhabitants?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> That cichlid tank is the sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that big fat kok on the big gray cichlid!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Look at that big fat kok on the big gray cichlid!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its a Barred Midas

Great pics man! Great!
I like all that driftwood!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pacu's and aro are looking SWEET!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Check the Arowana on pic 1. Awsome!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice


----------

